# Abu Garcia Fantasista Suisho zu retten??



## Casimir67 (23. August 2015)

Hallo Leute,
heute ist es passiert von meiner teuren Abu Garcia ist der Rollenhalter gebrochen.Ist vielleicht jemanden schon dasselbe passiert?Oder weiß jemand ob sie noch zu retten ist?
Viele Grüße und danke...


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. August 2015)

*AW: Abu Garcia Fantasista Suisho zu retten??*

Da kannste nur einen anderen Rollenhalter anbauen(lassen).#6


----------



## geomujo (23. August 2015)

*AW: Abu Garcia Fantasista Suisho zu retten??*

Würde ich auch sagen. Einfach mal in einen Angelladen gehen und ein Reparaturauftrag auslösen.

Unter Umständen kannste dir auch ein ganz neuen anderen halter auchssuchen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (24. August 2015)

*AW: Abu Garcia Fantasista Suisho zu retten??*

Das war sowas wie eine Kinderkrankheit bei den ersten Ruten dieser Serie... Das passierte wenn man den Rollenhalter zu fest anzog und der Rollenfuß etwas dicker war.

Den Fotos nach zu urteilen war es eine Rute der "weißen" (ersten) Serie, da wird wahrscheinlich nichts mit Garantie...
Geh zu (d)einem Händler und bitte das er die Rute einschickt - mit Glück bekommst du das neue Modell und bezahlst einen Kulanzpreis.

Du kannst auch versuchen das im Vorfeld mit Pure Fishing abzuklären (http://www.berkley-fishing.de/kontakt.html) oder Tel.: +49 (0) 6190 / 9180-300) und mit dem Service verbinden lassen.

Sollte das nicht funktionieren, dann bleibt nur der Gang zum Rutenbauer - der muß das Handteil "strippen", d.h. alle Ringe, der obere Griff und der Rollenhalter müssen runter, ein neuer Rollenhalter wird aufgesezt und alles neu aufgebaut.
Die Preise hierfür kann dir nur ein Rutenbauer sagen.


----------



## Casimir67 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Abu Garcia Fantasista Suisho zu retten??*

Das habe ich jetzt auch rausgefunden, mit der Kinderkrankheit.
Der Händler von dem ich die Rute gekauft habe, den gibt es seit zwei Jahren nicht mehr und einen Kaufbeleg besitze ich auch nicht mehr.
2012 haben Sie bei purefishing noch alle Ruten auf Kulanz eingetauscht, auch ohne Kaufbeleg.Das ist jetzt leider vorbei.Habe die Herrschaften angeschrieben,und auch meinen Fall erklärt(auch mit der Kinderkrankheit).Das interessiert die dort nicht mehr, die bestehen auf den Kaufbeleg.Bei so einer hochpreisigen Angel hätte ich vom Hersteller etwas mehr Kulanz erwartet(wobei der Fehler ja auch bekannt ist).Abu Garcia ist auf jedenfall für mich gestorben, ich werde sicherlich keine Rute oder etwas anderes bei dieser Firma kaufen.
Ich vermute, wenn ich die Rute zu einem Rutenbauer gebe, wird es richtig teuer???
Bei mir im Ort(Braunschweig) wird es wohl vermutlich auch keinen geben.
Trotzdem vielen Dank euch allen..

Beste Grüße


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (27. August 2015)

*AW: Abu Garcia Fantasista Suisho zu retten??*



Casimir67 schrieb:


> Der Händler von dem ich die Rute gekauft habe, den gibt es seit zwei Jahren nicht mehr und einen Kaufbeleg besitze ich auch nicht mehr.


So leid es mir auch tut dir das zu sagen: aber das ist nicht das Problem von Pure Fishing, sondern deins!!

Und mit einem Kaufbeleg würdest du die auch in diesem Fall die Geschichte innerhalb der Garantiezeit von einem anderen Händler abgewickelt bekommen.



Casimir67 schrieb:


> 2012 haben Sie bei purefishing noch alle Ruten auf Kulanz eingetauscht, auch ohne Kaufbeleg. Das ist jetzt leider vorbei.


 Sogar 2013 haben sie noch getauscht... und jetzt haben wir 2015!!



Casimir67 schrieb:


> Habe die Herrschaften angeschrieben,und auch meinen Fall erklärt(auch mit der Kinderkrankheit). Das interessiert die dort nicht mehr, die bestehen auf den Kaufbeleg.


Das ist deren gutes Recht!! Die Rute kam 2010 oder 2011 auf den Markt und bei einer Charge traten diese "Defekte" auf.
Pure Fishing hat sehr lange im großen Stil ausgetauscht, ohne Kaufbeleg, ohne nachzufragen.
außerdem ging diese "Kinderkrankheit durchs Netz, es wußte eigentlich jeder davon...



Casimir67 schrieb:


> Bei so einer hochpreisigen Angel hätte ich vom Hersteller etwas mehr Kulanz erwartet(wobei der Fehler ja auch bekannt ist)


.
Wieviel Kulanz willst du noch? Die Ruten wurden auch nach Ablauf der Garantiezeit ohne Kaufbeleg ausgetauscht - nur weil du jetzt zwei, drei Jahre zu spät bist ist das die Schuld von Pure Fishing?
Ich bitte dich, bleib mal realistisch...



Casimir67 schrieb:


> Abu Garcia ist auf jedenfall für mich gestorben, ich werde sicherlich keine Rute oder etwas anderes bei dieser Firma kaufen.


 Abu Garcia gibt es nicht mehr als eigenständige Firma, www.purefishing.com ist der Eigentümer - viel Spaß beim Verzicht auf alle Marken die unter dem Dach von Pf zu Hause sind...




Casimir67 schrieb:


> Ich vermute, wenn ich die Rute zu einem Rutenbauer gebe, wird es richtig teuer???


 Das kann dir nur ein Rutenbauer beantworten.



Casimir67 schrieb:


> Bei mir im Ort(Braunschweig) wird es wohl vermutlich auch keinen geben.


Klick mal HIER


----------



## YuryR. (27. August 2015)

*AW: Abu Garcia Fantasista Suisho zu retten??*

habe schon mal gesehen, wie der selbe Defekt bei einer Rocksweeper einfach durch "viel" Harzkleber gelöst wurde.. ich denke, das wäre die günstigste Lösung.. 

versuchen kannst du es ja..


----------



## Fr33 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Abu Garcia Fantasista Suisho zu retten??*

Was willst du da noch kleben? Die Überwurfmutter ist kaputt. Und da es die RH nicht einzeln gibt, kann man den eig nur noch runter schaben...


Das ist die beschxxxste Arbeit beim Rutenaufbau bzw. Wiederaufbau. Denn man will ja später nix mehr sehen.


----------



## siloaffe (27. August 2015)

*AW: Abu Garcia Fantasista Suisho zu retten??*

Kannst ja mal beim Rutenbauer anfragen was es kostet den Rollenhalter zu wechseln, aber setz dich hin..... 

Fals du sie nicht mehr hin bekommst kannst du dich bei mir melden, ich würde sie dir, wenn wir uns einig werden abkaufen#h


----------



## Fr33 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Abu Garcia Fantasista Suisho zu retten??*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal beim Rutenbauer anfragen was es kostet den Rollenhalter zu wechseln, aber setz dich hin.....
> 
> Fals du sie nicht mehr hin bekommst kannst du dich bei mir melden, ich würde sie dir, wenn wir uns einig werden abkaufen#h



Um es kurz zu machen... die Teile / Material sind nicht das Problem.... es ist die Zeit....


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (27. August 2015)

*AW: Abu Garcia Fantasista Suisho zu retten??*

Und die ecklige Drecksarbeit den ganzen Kramm runter zuschrippen und die kleber zu lösen dann noch den ersten Ring...

Das darf ich mir garnicht vorstellen ich bete immer das bei meinen hochpreisigen Ruten sowas nicht passiert. Das ist die schrecklichste Arbeit beim Rutenwiederaufbau meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. August 2015)

*AW: Abu Garcia Fantasista Suisho zu retten??*



AllroundhunterKib schrieb:


> Das ist die schrecklichste Arbeit beim Rutenwiederaufbau meiner Meinung nach.


Das hängt von ab - ob man es kann oder nicht, schon geübt ist oder gleich was kaputt macht, und wieviel Werkzeug und Geräte zur Verfügung stehen.
Was den Anfänger oder Einsteiger praktisch kategorisch schon mal ausschließt.

Die allermeisten Ruten am Markt haben keine individuell passenden Griffe, und gepaart mit den gefallenden Blanks und Blankverhalten mal die Griffvarianten angelt man bei Fertigruten praktisch immer mit suboptimalen Handling und Gerät. (seltene Glücksfälle mal außen vor)

Die Billigaufbauten mit einfachsten und billigen Klebern und gerne viel Luft darunter machen die Sache auch noch zunehmend einfacher! :q #6
(So richtig Schai$$e sind "Professionell" mit besten 2K-Klebern vollflächig *end-zeit-fest* verklebte Griffaubauten :g)

Was zu reparieren oder durch passenderes in besserer Weise aufzubauen hat was erkennbar fortschreitendes, da sieht man dann was. :m

Letztlich kosten die Ringe weit mehr Zeit, vor allem wenn man wie in den aktuellen Beringungs Style-Guides sehr viele kleine Ringe machen muss. :g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. August 2015)

*AW: Abu Garcia Fantasista Suisho zu retten??*

Und hier mal zur Preisorientierung ein Link zu einem echten Reparaturprofi, mit m.M.n. moderaten Preisen:
http://www.rutenreparatur.de/rutenreparatur/
Wenn man mal nach DK oder SE hoch fährt, kann man auch aus BS da hin kommen, Absprachen erforderlich.


----------



## siloaffe (29. August 2015)

*AW: Abu Garcia Fantasista Suisho zu retten??*

@Nordlichtangler

Bei 99% der stangenruten wäre es einfacher den Rh zu tauschen aber die suisho hat halt diesen verkaxxten Skeletor Rh der genau auf dem blank sitzt.

@Te:

Wenn du da nen Preis anfragst wäre es nett wenn du hier bescheid gibst was der Spaß kostet würde mich echt interessieren!


----------



## Casimir67 (29. August 2015)

*AW: Abu Garcia Fantasista Suisho zu retten??*

Habe ihn jetzt mal angeschrieben, werde dann rückmelden, was der Spass kostet.
Besten Dank nochmal allen Hilfestellern...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. August 2015)

*AW: Abu Garcia Fantasista Suisho zu retten??*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Bei 99% der stangenruten wäre es einfacher den Rh zu tauschen aber die suisho hat halt diesen verkaxxten Skeletor Rh der genau auf dem blank sitzt.


Wer hat eigentlich positive Erfahrungen mit dem runterschnitzen, brennen oder auflösen solcher Rollenhalter? :m #h

Ich vor ein paar Wochen mal wie gewohnt mit den üblichen Haltern voller Schaffenfreude so einen zerlegt
(Vendetta Cast)
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/1/2/1211552.1_26.jpg
und hab dank der Gesamterhitzung des Blanks dank guter Wärmeübertragung und recht minderwertiger Blankschichtenlaminierung gleich ein Stelle vom darunterliegenden Blank mit rausgehebelt. |rolleyes

War jetzt nicht so schlimm da der eh ziemlich dünn dort ist und eine Hülse gut vertragen kann, unter einem Vollgriff auch alles gut verschwindet. Beste Stelle wenn man was kaputt machen will ... :q
aber die Frage nach der leichtesten Methode zum Runterfitzeln von Skeletor und Casting-RHs bleibt, in kleinen Schritten und nicht Hauruck ... 
|wavey:


----------



## kernell32 (29. August 2015)

*AW: Abu Garcia Fantasista Suisho zu retten??*

N Kumpel hatte das gleiche Problem bei ner orenji, hat sie zur Reparatur an einen Rutenbauer geschickt.
Das Resultat sah auch echt super aus, klasse Lackierung, sauber verklebt etc.
Ein paar Tage später ist ihm die Rute beim Wurf am neuen Rollenhalter gebrochen :-(
Wahrscheinlich beim Entfernen des Skeletorhalters ne Macke in den Blank gehauen. Ich hoffe du hast mehr Glück.


----------



## siloaffe (29. August 2015)

*AW: Abu Garcia Fantasista Suisho zu retten??*

Ich würde bei diesen Rh nichts via Wärme versuchen, ich würde ihn einschneiden und mim Stemmeisen runter "schälen"


----------



## Taxidermist (29. August 2015)

*AW: Abu Garcia Fantasista Suisho zu retten??*

Ich würde da ganz anderes, ziemlich unkonventionell vorgehen.
Eine Stationärrolle mit etwas 2 Komponentenkleber/Epoxy, für die Ewigkeit an/mit dem Rollenhalter verkleben und fertig!
Muss ja keine Stella sein!
Wenn man sieht was die an einer hochpreisigen Rute fürn Müllrollenhalter verwenden, finde ich das recht seltsam und unbequem sieht der dazu noch aus!

Alternativ: Coroband oder ein Schrumpfschlauch, dann bekommt man die Rolle sogar mal wieder runter.
Ich weiß schön ist anders, dafür aber teuer!

Jürgen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. August 2015)

*AW: Abu Garcia Fantasista Suisho zu retten??*

Am einfachsten ginge da noch Kabelbinder, hält definitiv, ist leicht wieder mit dem Seitenschneider zu knacken, hat man keine fiesen Klebereste. Eine Lücke für die dickere Verbindungsstelle findet sich auch noch, oder reinschnitzen.

Das wäre aus meiner Sicht eher eine Lösung für den Angelurlaub, wo man einfach nur weiterangeln möchte. 

Vlt. kommt das aber auch noch als superduper neuer Hyper-Ultra-Light Rutenmodetrend von wo ... :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. August 2015)

*AW: Abu Garcia Fantasista Suisho zu retten??*



siloaffe schrieb:


> und mim Stemmeisen runter "schälen"


Du hast ja keine geeignete Auflage, also Widerlager, für sowas mit Wumms und Schlag, selbst mit dem Schnitzmesser ist das zähe Material sehr gefährlich beim Aufbauen von Schäldruck und Abrutschen, für Mensch und Blank.

Mir fiele das jetzt erstmal die gute alte Flex ala Winkeltrennschleifer ein, Schruppscheibe, damit sollte man (langsam vorsichtig) den Halter doch ganz gut verschlanken können, so dass eine dünnere mechanisch weniger widerstandsfähige Schicht überbleibt, zudem sollte sich das mit weniger Restmasse weitaus exakter mit Hitze aufweichen lassen, ohne eben alles mit durchzukochen. :g

Wer das mal versucht oder versucht hat, bitte hier melden! #h


----------



## PeBo75 (30. August 2015)

*AW: Abu Garcia Fantasista Suisho zu retten??*

Hi,

ich würde den gebrochenen Teil mit Sekundenkleber zusammen fügen, danach 2 oder 3 feine Rillen rundum feilen und in diese dann mehrere Wicklungen mit Epoxy getränkte, geflochtene Schnur wickeln. Nach dem Aushärten kurz darüber schleifen und glätten, dabei möglichst keine Schnur abtragen sondern nur überschüssiges Harz entfernen und Grate beseitigen. Zum Finish dann noch die angerauhte Fläche mit Epoxy einmal komplett versiegeln. Das sollte halten.

Viele Grüße,
Peter

Gesendet von meinem SM-P605 mit Tapatalk


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (30. August 2015)

*AW: Abu Garcia Fantasista Suisho zu retten??*

Sind ja schon ein paar gute Ideen dabei,
die Idee von Pebo75 habe ich auch schon mit dem Kreuz meines Karpfenkeschers ausprobiert. Hat gut ein Jahr gehalten.


----------



## Casimir67 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Abu Garcia Fantasista Suisho zu retten??*

Habe heute Rückmeldung erhalten, es soll etwa 100-120 euro kosten, und Versand 2 mal.Damit landen wir etwa bei den Preis wofür man sie im Moment kaufen kann.
Also wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden nennt man wohl sowas.Werde mal einige eurer Vorschläge ausprobieren.
1.Versuch Kabelbinder
Melde mich dann zurück vom ersten Einsatz und Praxistest. 
Finde ich übrigens super wie dieses Thema angenommen wurde, danke Euch nochmal...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. August 2015)

*AW: Abu Garcia Fantasista Suisho zu retten??*



Casimir67 schrieb:


> Also wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden nennt man wohl sowas.


Das ist wohl eindeutig, aber damit ist Feuer frei für alle Experimente! :m


----------



## siloaffe (1. September 2015)

*AW: Abu Garcia Fantasista Suisho zu retten??*

Ich drück dir die Daumen!!!


----------



## Jamdoumo (2. September 2015)

*AW: Abu Garcia Fantasista Suisho zu retten??*

Gibt es irgendwo ein Video wie Strippen und Griff runterbasteln genau funktioniert?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. September 2015)

*AW: Abu Garcia Fantasista Suisho zu retten??*

Ich kenne aktuell keines.

Ist auch nicht so einfach, da es viele Arten von Griffmaterialen und noch mehr Variationen bei den Rollenhaltern gibt, dazu immense Arten von Verklebung und Unterfütterung.
Für mich ist das auch immer wieder bei jeder neuen Rutentype ein Überraschungsei, das erste Mal ist immer spannend. Im Wiederholungsfalle ist es ungleich einfacher. 
Und wichtig: Ingen Hastighet - das Motto sollte man echt beherzigen, denn zu schnell ist man unten durch, im Hohlraum zwischen den Carbonwandungen.

Grob gesagt schnitzt man die Griffteile (Kork Duplon) weg, den Rollenhalter irgendwie spiralförmig oder längs aufschneiden, bewegliche Schellen natürlich einfach runterdrehen, möglichst schon vorher.
Mit Hitze von Haarföhn bis Heißluftpistole notfall Feuerzeug kann man gut erweichen und unterstützen, manchmal braucht man noch eine kleine Eisensäge für die Metallringlein von Windingcheck oder Hülsenunterlage, gerne unterm schraubbaren Vorgriff. 

Aber: Je neuer die Ruten, desto liederlicher die Kleber, desto weniger Hartmaterial unter, und ich danke den Chinamen herzlich dafür! :m


----------



## angler1996 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Abu Garcia Fantasista Suisho zu retten??*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Das war sowas wie eine Kinderkrankheit bei den ersten Ruten dieser Serie... Das passierte wenn man den Rollenhalter zu fest anzog und der Rollenfuß etwas dicker war.
> 
> Den Fotos nach zu urteilen war es eine Rute der "weißen" (ersten) Serie, da wird wahrscheinlich nichts mit Garantie...
> Geh zu (d)einem Händler und bitte das er die Rute einschickt - mit Glück bekommst du das neue Modell und bezahlst einen Kulanzpreis.
> ...


 
 Sorry , das Ding ist aus Gewährleistung etc. raus,
 Aber gibt es jetzt bitte Drehmomentangaben für Rollenhalter?
 Das wäre mir neu
 Gruß A.


----------

